
Ask HN: What's your opinion on Jeremy Corbyn's idea to support startups? - EastLondonCoder
This is a quote from his leadership speech at the Labour conference:<p>&quot;We will ensure that successful innovators have access to the finance necessary to take their ideas to the next level, grow their businesses and generate employment.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m curious what the HN community thinks of this.
======
exolymph
Bullshit politician-speak. What is he actually offering, in concrete terms?
Direct government funding, or... ? What are the criteria to qualify for it?

